# Hades and Rory The Official Picture Thread



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I decided I should probably make a pic thread for both of the boys, together.

I'm going to put this like for Rory's first thread here, to...keep track I guess. 
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/319833-rory-pupdates.html

Anyway, some pics for your enjoyment.

Hades discovered what the vents are for


Meanwhile Rory sits stubbornly in the snow




He's so tall now


Hades waits all day for the sun to shine on the couch and then he spends a blissful half hour soaking it up. 


Dynamic duo


You would think I am holding a treat or something with how intense Hades is looking at me. I'm not. 


Wubba obsession






More coming...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Woohooo nylabones!




Sometimes it feels like, somebody's watching meeee


That's all for tonight.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Omg they're both SOOO gorgeous and cute. Hades is super adorable and Rory, eee, I love me some GSD pups.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love them, they're both so handsome!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

There both adorable!!!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Omg they're both SOOO gorgeous and cute. Hades is super adorable and Rory, eee, I love me some GSD pups.





jade5280 said:


> I love them, they're both so handsome!





momtolabs said:


> There both adorable!!!


Thanks guys. Over Thanksgiving my mom was saying how much she loves both of their markings. 

And Hades is the sweetest guy with people. He won over my stepdad like a month ago, and when my stepdad was over on Thanksgiving all he wanted to do was pet Hades and kept saying "Oh you're such a nice dog, this is such a nice dog guys." 

I love these two.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I have some new pics of my guys. 

These three just love to cuddle. 


Rory looks out the window like a gentleman


Something interesting is out there


But not interesting enough to get off of the couch


Waiting for Justin


My what big paws you have! The better to whack you in the face with mamma


My what a big nose you have! The better to nudge you in the butt with mamma


My what big ears you have! The better to ignore you with mamma


My what big teeth you have! The better to bite you with mamma om nom nom


Some attitude from Hades


Another post to follow...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Hades thinks every little noise means someone is at the door and now Rory likes to check for him.


He looks like a giant in this pic because of the perspective 


Too cute for his own good


They really didn't want this pic. It took about ten tries before I got one worth posting. Also see the branches there at the bottom? The ones that are bent down and have no lights? Yeah Rory likes to sit on those :/




Then 11/12/14


Now 12/16/14


Then 11/15/14


Now 12/4/14


Sorry I don't have any outdoor pics. They are hard to get with a phone. I need to break out the regular camera, its still packed away from our move.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG the cuteness.....can't...hold.........on........................dead.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

It's been awhile since I posted any pics, the Christmas season was really busy and a bit chaotic. I only have a few pics to share. 

A few Christmas pics












That's all I have for now, I'll try to get some more soon.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

I have about a billion pictures to post. 

Rory noticed the mail carrier one day and then sat in the window for about an hour just watching to see if anyone else came up the walk.




Hades decided to watch too


Hades says "wake me up when winter is over."




So handsome


Blanket hog 


May I haz the ball pleaz?


What you mean I haz to sit?


More pics coming...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

This bullystick, I like it. ANOTHER!


Rory isn't a very affectionate dog, but his favorite way to show it is to get on his hind legs and give us a kiss right on the mouth.


Some play happening


Rory's new favorite thing during play is sitting on Hades head (Hades doesn't mind this surprisingly.) That is what i thought was about to happen here. 












Pounce


one more post coming...


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Waiting for the ball to throw itself




The ball is his favorite toy and basically rules his life. 



and that's all I have for now.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pictures! They're such a handsome duo.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Great pictures! They're such a handsome duo.


Thanks. I'm pretty biased, but I agree.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Very cool guys!


----------



## JordanWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

Hades and Rory are both handsome and adorable. They really love to cuddle and just relax all the time. I love all their pics together. Cuteness overload.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Good lord he's gotten big  <3 <3 Beautiful pictures of both boys.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Xeph said:


> Good lord he's gotten big  <3 <3 Beautiful pictures of both boys.


I know sometimes I look at him and he doesn't look like a puppy at all any more!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Such a cute pair


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Kinda bummed. I have a ton of pics to post, but my photo editor just stopped working so I can't re-size them. I did get a few done so I will post those and then get the rest posted soon.





DON'T GO INTO THE LIGHT BOYS!


Things were getting melty and Rory found a clear spot to lay (back in March...wow it's been forever since I posted any pics.)


He was obsessed with this stick for several days. Every time he went out he would pick it up and carry it around with him.


There are birds. He wants the birds.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's getting so big, it's amazing! He really is turning into a stunning dog.

How old is he now?


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> He's getting so big, it's amazing! He really is turning into a stunning dog.
> 
> How old is he now?


I know I can't grt over how big he is. I keep looking at the pics of when we first brought him home and I cannot get over how much he has grown. 

He's about 10 months now.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Some more pics...



He's asleep in this. He lays like this in his crate...and sleeps with his eyes open. I don't know about this guy. 


First time the windows had been open this year. He was fascinated


Look at that dorky little smile.




Woo hoo, sun and grass. 


Rory has quite a fluffy tail.


Fluff.


Rory's favorite toy.




More pics coming forthwith.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

Well. I moved Rory's crate. And he decided to stage a sit in to protest. 


I love this picture a lot. Not really sure why. 


Hades enjoying the warm weather.


Hades is still asking me why we got this (not so) little monster. 


I'm a dope.


All I have for now.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow! Rory's tan really came in a lot! He looks gorgeous! Of course Hades is a cutie too.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so stunning! Will his coloring or pattern change at all as he gets older?


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 9, 2015)

Love seeing pictures of your beautiful boys, especially the last two with Rory's tongue out. Sooo cute!!!


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Wow! Rory's tan really came in a lot! He looks gorgeous! Of course Hades is a cutie too.





jade5280 said:


> He's so stunning! Will his coloring or pattern change at all as he gets older?


Yeah Ror has turned a lot more tan than I thought he was going to be. I was hoping his color would look more like Wesson, but I like the way he is turning out. I think his black mask is very striking. I do think his coloring is going to keep changing. The tan will probably keep creeping up. 



Piddleplace said:


> Love seeing pictures of your beautiful boys, especially the last two with Rory's tongue out. Sooo cute!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Good lord!!! What happened to my little beebaw!? He's so big <3 <3 <3

This expression is 100% his father









See?









And he will end up looking like his daddy at maturity (color wise)


----------

